# Help please! Accidentally deleted a Scrivener file, any way to recover?



## Justawriter (Jul 24, 2012)

I just finished writing a scene and went to hit the green button to open a new scene window and instead hit the red button which deleted what I'd just written! Is there any way to recover? I checked the trash can and it's empty. Hoping someone who knows Scrivener may have run into this before. I've googled and am just stuck.

Thank you!


----------



## Jan Thompson (May 25, 2013)

You checked the Scrivener trash folder, right?

Did you immediately hit the undo botton?

Can you check your previously saved version? As far as I know my Scriv saves my work every few minutes.

Hope you find the scene!!!


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

Just echoing what Jan said. Did you check the computer's trash or the Scrivener trash? They're not the same.


----------



## Gone To Croatan (Jun 24, 2011)

If that fails, my Scrivener saves backup copies every now and again, so you might find some of what you wrote in there. But, odds are, it's in the Scrivener Trash.


----------



## Justawriter (Jul 24, 2012)

I checked Scrivener trash and the weird thing is I for some unknown reason hit the the red button several times, I meant to hit the green button to open a few new windows for scenes. In the trash are three empty folders but no scene anywhere. I just wrote it, so not sure if there is a file saved anywhere. 

How do you check a previously saved version?


----------



## Justawriter (Jul 24, 2012)

Phew, I recovered it. There were three folders in Trash and all looked empty. But I moved them all out of trash and a document fell out of one of them and it was my scene. Yay!  Thanks everyone.


----------



## Jan Thompson (May 25, 2013)

Hooray!!!! Glad you got your files back.


----------

